# Re-scaped 10G Shrimp Tank



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just finished redoing my 10g shrimp tank. The UG is finally starting to take hold. My downoi is also finally starting to take. I have tried 3 or 4 times for these plants.


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks lovely. Nice job!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Looks awesome. I love the second picture with the Crystal Reds. Your tank is so interesting in that it looks bigger and smaller than a ten gallon at the same time. Well done!


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

What fish are those?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Skoorbza- Thanks for you comments. 

Ugly Genius- I have cherry and chrystals in there. I just added the Chrystals. I have TONS of cherry babies in there and it seems like everyone is berried!!! LOL I have tried to fit the plants to the size of the tank. I'm glad you like it.

Kittytango- I have one pair of thread fins - a left over from a previous life. The other residents are 8 Boraras Merah aka pheonix rasboras and 9 Boraras Micros Brigettae. They are so cute. They LOVE frozen daphnia.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

very nice looking tank tex gal. Any luck getting fry from the micro rasboras??


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Your tank is truly amazing looking, and appears to be huge!

Wonderful job.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, as alwaysroud:

2 things I keep on forgetting to ask, what's the plant mass in the upper left hand corner? And do the fish ever try and nibble on the shrimp food that you put in?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Great rescape!
Your tank looks amazing


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

BK828- Thanks! . I haven't tried to breed the micro rasboras. I have been messing around with danios. I have some long finned red danio fry right now. They are so neat looking.

seAdams- I appreciate the comments! That is what I was going for. Using really small plants makes it look larger than it really is. It's like a little mini world in there.

ZooTycoonMaster- Thanks again! The plant in the upper left is Fissidens fontanus. It could use a little trim. I also need to get the duckweed out of there. I hate that stuff! The only way I know to erradicate that stuff is to get a fish that eats it... 

No the fish don't really bother the shrimp food at all. Even the baby shrimp powder doesn't seem to interest them. Their regular diet is TetraColor flakes. I supplement with frozen daphnia.

Mizu-chan- Thank you! I think it will look better when the back red plants fill in and the UG gets better. It's a little unruly right now. 

MY husband hates the big sponge filter. He wants me to go back to the net bag over the intake. I tend to agree with him as the bag intake doesn't show. The sponge thing is so huge. Unfortunately I have to clean the bag thing about every 3 or so days, a real pain. Thought I'd try the sponge to see if I can live with it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I like duckweed Gets rid of nitrates:hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

very nice tank, tex.

yeah, it also chokes the surface and blocks light to everything else. its also next to impossible to get rid of.


----------



## fish_fasinated (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing tank! deffidently looks double the size it actually is! keep up the good work


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> No the fish don't really bother the shrimp food at all. Even the baby shrimp powder doesn't seem to interest them. Their regular diet is TetraColor flakes. I supplement with frozen daphnia.


Threadfin Rainbow's mouths are small enough to eat TetraColor Flakes?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Appreciate it, @[email protected] and fish_fasinated! I'm tryin'!

ZootycoonMaster - yes. I just crumble it a little. They scarf it right up!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and btw, Goldfish eat Duckweed:hihi: But they grow big and are generally incompatible with your current fish.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

cooleo, Your tank looks great. Love that fissidens and java fern


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

My P. saulosi eat duckweed...but they are african cichlids, and will eat the rest of your plants as well...haha

i had gret luck with a little fishing net to take it out.

What are the small, broad leaf plants in front? They look like some kind of anubia.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Fishbguy1 - I have Anubias barteri nana gold and Anubias barteri petite in the midground. UG is in the front. 

I have begun to get green hair algae. I think there are 2 causes. 1. I may have too much light. 2. I have begun dosing lean because of the CRS added. SO... I have cut my light down to 8 hours with a 4 hour break in the middle. I am spot dosing with excel. Unfortunately the green hair algae is entangled in my UG!! ARGGG!!! CRY!!! SOB!!! This is the 3rd time I have tried UG and it's finally taking off and now this!!! 

Any ideas, folks??


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww, I hope it goes away I spot dosed Excel, and hair algae went away in a couple days.

But if you can grow a tank that awesome, hair algae shouldn't be a problem for youroud:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Zoo. I sure hope the Excel works.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I just cut back on my lighting. I was using this bulb:









Just went back to these. This is before I put in the reflective mylar.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How many watts was that old bulb? 27? Surely not 100...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> How many watts was that old bulb? 27? Surely not 100...


The top bulbs are 24W (output supposedly 100W) The bottom bulb pictured is 13 watt spiral flourescent (output supposedly 60w).

I just found out at the DFWAPC meeting today that Amano shrimp will eat green hair algae!!! I will not throw out any more UG. I will be getting a few of these guys! They will get along with the RCS and the CRS I have in the tank. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So you have 2 types of Dwarf Rasboras and 2 Threadfin Rainbows in the tank with 2-3 different types of shrimp? Some people on APC say the Dwarf Rasboras will eat baby shrimp


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

This is an amazing tank. Your choice of flora/fauna makes the tank look much larger.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Zoo, yes, your list is correct. ... I know people have said that. My next question is have they experienced or are they just repeating... I continue to tell you that I have BABIES EVERYWHERE!!!!

Cah925 - Thanks.  My Ludwigia Guinea finally stopped stunting. I was able to trim 2 tops off and replant them. Maybe I'll have a nice background after all!! The bamboo is really a nice thick stand now!


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Really love the tank, it looks huge  

Oh and to cut down on confusion when you refer to lamps just use the actual wattage. The other stuff is a marketing ploy to make sure we all have mercury back in our homes by 2012.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

c_sking said:


> Really love the tank, it looks huge
> 
> Oh and to cut down on confusion when you refer to lamps just use the actual wattage. The other stuff is a marketing ploy to make sure we all have mercury back in our homes by 2012.


Yeah I do hate that it's hard to buy a regular light bulb. I have flood lights in my kitchen and it takes forever for these to heat up and actually produce light! At night you stand there in semi-darkness. 

The larger bulbs were 24 watt each. You wouldn't think it would have caused a problem at 5 wpg in a small 10g. They always say that it's not the same as a big tank - you need more light. Maybe it was the lean dosing due to the shrimp.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank is looking great, it looks WAY bigger than a 10g, well done! I agree with Zoo, I had a bit of hair algae, i spot dosed with excel (squirted it with a syringe right onto the algae) Turned red within a few hours, repeated 2 days later and haven't seen it since :thumbsup: Good luck!

Also - i have the same problem with my lightbulbs! I just bought a different kind of "energy saving" bulbs for my bedroom, they look more like regular light bulbs and i was afraid the sprial ones would be too wide for hte light fixture so I bought this kind, and they take forever to heat up! I have to basically turn on my lights about 5-10 minutes before I actually want to go in my room at night! So i know what you mean! 
On the plus side, I have one of those over my Betta tank and I reckon it's probably less disturbing to have it fade on than come on suddenly...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Karackle said:


> Tank is looking great, it looks WAY bigger than a 10g, well done! I agree with Zoo, I had a bit of hair algae, i spot dosed with excel (squirted it with a syringe right onto the algae) Turned red within a few hours, repeated 2 days later and haven't seen it since :thumbsup: Good luck!


You guys must be talking about BBA. Excel doesn't touch Green string hair algae. -OR at least it hasn't for me. I have dosed directly on the stuff. This algae is green. Strings can be very long 2" or more. Can also be short.

Look here under "hair algae"
http://www.tropicaltankforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11441


----------



## TANKd (Jul 28, 2008)

You should do a big re-scape with your plants, how? you could sorta make cool obstacles for the shrimp to make it look more impressive and get an air bubble device for your tank to make it look "hot" and surround some plants around the air bubble device. *JUST A SUGGESTION!* :icon_smil


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> You guys must be talking about BBA. Excel doesn't touch Green string hair algae. -OR at least it hasn't for me. I have dosed directly on the stuff. This algae is green. Strings can be very long 2" or more. Can also be short.
> 
> Look here under "hair algae"
> http://www.tropicaltankforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11441


 
Very strange. Spot treating with excel turns hair algae pink in my tank. It's the only type of algae I ever get.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Niko just brought me some Amano shrimp. Hopefully they will eat it all. It is so hard to pull it out. Any little piece that breaks off can grow again. The shrimp will be able to find it all and eat it up. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a FTS


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

x2 on the FTS


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishboy87 said:


> x2 on the FTS


Look who's talking, your 10 gallon needs a FTS too:hihi:

But seriously, the only FTS was on the first post!!!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

There hasn't been much growth in mine and I said I will update when there is noticeable growth Give it another month!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

The Amano shrimp are doing their job. I only see a little hair algae left - and I have to use a magnifying glass to see it! YEAH!!! I'll do a FTS in a couple of days. I want to give the plants a little time to absorb the ferts! So glad. I hardly have any UG left. Hopefully it will grow and spread out. I guess I'll find out! 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you feed the CRS/RCS? I read that if you feed Amano Shrimp regular food, they'll stop eating algae But anyway, glad to hear that

You want me to send you some Marselia Quadrifolia for free (returning your kindness)? Mine sends out a runner like every 3-5 days. PM me on APC if you're interested, I only have room for 1 more PM here:hihi:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Zoo I sent you a pm. Don't want people to think I'm ignoring you!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

glad to hear the Amanos are doing their job! Can't wait to see those FTSs!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX update. My UG hasn't fared very well at all. The fissidens is beautiful, as are the anubias barteri var nana gold. Residents are happy.

Full tank shot









Right side









CRS









His friend eating dinner










More friends. I wish I could photo well enough to show their brilliant color 









Beautiful fissidens and wendelov









C. willissi x lucnes 'bronze'


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

:drool::icon_eek: How did you start the Fissidens? It looks awesome!!! So does the Rotala, Downoi, etc

What's the very thin stalk thing behind the Rotala sp. "Araguaia"?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> :drool::icon_eek: How did you start the Fissidens? It looks awesome!!! So does the Rotala, Downoi, etc
> 
> What's the very thin stalk thing behind the Rotala sp. "Araguaia"?


I bought a round ball of it and pulled it apart. I used thread and tied it on a lava rock. It grows amazingly fast for me. It's about 1-1.5" deep in some places!

YEAH! Finally I'm getting downoi to grow! It has been EXTREMELY hard for me. I think I'm over the hump. (thinking - maybe I shouldn't have said that!!! Hope it doesn't start melting now!)

The thin stalk plant is purple bamboo. I love it. It always has big air bubbles coming from it's leaf where it meets the stalk. I began with 3 small stalks. I end up trimming and planting 2 shoots at least once or twice a week. I don't have enough to sell yet, but soon maybe!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Tank's looking great! Wild and alive. 

And when you're ready to see some Purple Bamboo, remember me. I'd love some.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> And when you're ready to see some Purple Bamboo, remember me. I'd love some.


You mean sell

Dibs on second in line for Purple Bamboo!

EDIT: Nvm, dad says I can't buy anymore plant


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

NEW PXs. The UG has filled in and things are coming along. I'm gonna have to do some fissidens trimming soon! The Rotala indica bonsai has had a hard time. It's finally starting to grow and get healthy again.

RCS in the middle









Rocks, mosses, and Rotala mini type 2









Rotala sp 'Araguaia', mosses, rocks









FTS


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks great!!!! Nice bamboo field you've got there

One question about the bamboo, how do you prevent the bottom leaves of it from falling off (due to lack of light)?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i would like this one too  amazing job. it looks like a submerged forest.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow it looks great!!!! Nice bamboo field you've got there
> 
> One question about the bamboo, how do you prevent the bottom leaves of it from falling off (due to lack of light)?


I just trim low and it regrow so that the new growth has nice leaves on it. If you don't you will loose your bottom leaves. I also have it planted one leaf at a time so it all gets a lot of light. 

ZOO and Chris - Thanks for your comments!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

EDIT: i ventured from staring at the fts and found your captioned pictures. plant ids found


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Legomaniac89 - it's amazing what the right sized plants will do for a small tank. Every plant in there is a miniature. I will be taking out a few as it's too crowded in there. I've made sure this tank was PACKED with stems from the beginning to fast cycle it. About a month ago I added ADA Amazonia to the Flourite. The tank never missed a beat. I also added my favorite cycle plant Najas sp 'Roraima' at that time too. I've since removed it.

Chris127 - Thanks! It's a cute little tank. I had to remove the betta as the CPD's never came out. They do swim around more now as you can see in the px.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW this is a sick 10 gal. (thats a good thing). Who would have thunk to use Rotala mini type 2 as a background plant. 

This is the first time I've seen this tank, so now I have to go back to page 1. 

Great looking tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Rekles. It's quite a change from the beginning. I just trimmed the Elatine americana that is in the left back corner. It's not at it's best right now. I'm getting a little more light to the Rotala indica bonsai that is in front of it and behind the little crypts.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

This is my first time seeing this tank too! It is simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, you really took this one to a whole new level. Great job!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Trallen 44 and Minsc thanks for the comments. I'm pleased. I have mini riccia floating up where the bamboo is. I guess I should have removed that for the px. I do think it helps with excess nutrient uptake. I have yet to scape with it. I might glue some on some DW for my 125g. Not sure yet.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

this looks way amazing! Looks so much bigger than 10! Love it!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Pheonix-cry. I think the illusion is because I have all very small plants in there.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

TexGal, from the first time I have seen your tanks at APC to your 10 gallon, your ability to create such masterpieces never ceases to amaze me. About the only member with comparable tanks would be waterfaller. Excellent job! Well done!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Well Homer that's high praise! I appreciate it.  I'm liking the new scape. I have one plant in there that's not doing too well. It the one piece of Erio type 3. I just found out that it may be because it's in front of the heater and it doesn't like heat. I've just moved it. I guess I'll see what happens now!

BTW I love Waterfaller's tanks too!


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome job ,, this gives me hope


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Suebee333 When my husband got some new rocks I decided to change it. I like the white rocks in there. The UG has now completely filled in. Once it began it went fast.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Updated with UG all filled in. Look at the Rotala mini type 2 in the middle. It's so pretty. Do you see the 3 or so stems that are morphing large?










Here are my little crypt willissi x lucens bronze. Thanks Davemonkey!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool, TG. You would never guess that it's a 10 gallon


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah! It's fun to do the optical illusion thing with little plants!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you turn down the exposure on the camera to make it look like its low light?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Zoo - yes. I do. Then I take it into photo shop and try to get it to look like it does in person. I do the best I can. If I was better with the camera I wouldn't have to adjust in photoshop. I get it as near to "in person" as possible.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Then I take it into photo shop and try to get it to look like it does in person.


I assume that you make the black border in photoshop too


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I assume that you make the black border in photoshop too


Yep. Looks like I didn't do so good on the 2nd px on the left, did I? Oh well...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So is it still a shrimp tank? I don't see any shrimp, I just see that jumbo school of Micro Rasboras (and Threadfin Rainbow) on the right


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So is it still a shrimp tank? I don't see any shrimp, I just see that jumbo school of Micro Rasboras (and Threadfin Rainbow) on the right


It's like Ragu, they're in there. They're just shy.


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Amazing! Your 10 looks like a 55 or bigger, the spray bar is the only thing giving its size away, absolutely stunning. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

CLASSIC said:


> Amazing! Your 10 looks like a 55 or bigger, the spray bar is the only thing giving its size away, absolutely stunning. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! I really like collecting the small plants. I match the plant size to the tank size. It's so neat to make it look larger!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I know this is delayed, but I've been AWOL from the forum recently, life got busy and i've been away a lot, but ANYWAY

I just wanted to say that I LOVE the rescape, and I agree with everyone else, the tank looks HUGE, and those microrasboras are the perfect size, they looks liek a school of much bigger fish in a much bigger tank. The optical illusion has been very well pulled off!  Not to mention it's beautiful!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot karackle. Amazing what you can do with a few small plants, huh?! Even the anubias in the tank is a petite, gold variety. 

Right now it needs a UG trim. Gonna have to tackle it tomorrow.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

It certainly is amazing what tiny plants and tiny fish can do to make a small tank look huge! I'm always impressed when people find the perfect miniature hardscape materials to work in a small tank too, I think you've done that well here! And I love the depth in this tank, with the field in the middle and tall plants in the back AND in the front right...it really makes the tank look deeper front to back...i might need to steal your idea and do something similar in my 5.5g :hihi: (if you don't mind of course! ) 

Good luck with tackling the UG


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Karackle said:


> It certainly is amazing what tiny plants and tiny fish can do to make a small tank look huge! I'm always impressed when people find the perfect miniature hardscape materials to work in a small tank too, I think you've done that well here! And I love the depth in this tank, with the field in the middle and tall plants in the back AND in the front right...it really makes the tank look deeper front to back...i might need to steal your idea and do something similar in my 5.5g :hihi: (if you don't mind of course! )
> 
> Good luck with tackling the UG


Steal away!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX update. Time to come clean - literally!  I gave up on this tank about 3 months ago. Critters were removed. (A few pond snails may be still around.) Not much dosing. Not many water changes. Just refilling. Every weekend I kept saying "I gotta redo this tank." Needless to say I didn't make it. SO... this should now be called my algae tank. Tomorrow is the big teardown and bleach out. I have at least 3 types of algae in there, BBA, BGA, and GSA. I didn't clean the glass because I wanted you to get the FULL affect. If the worst algea tank contest was still going on I think I might have a good shot at winning! LOL

1st Generation









2nd Generation 









AFTER ALGAE









Boy can I grow plants!!! Technically algae are plants!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

New hardscape- what do you think?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it's a great new hardscape!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I think it's a great new hardscape!


+1. It will look fantastic planted:thumbsup:


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

How did I miss this? The old tank looked amazing... I'm sure the new scape will too. The hardscape looks good! What are the plans for plants this time?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess we'll see how it goes! I have some plants coming this week. I have a general idea in my head of how I want the over all look. I'd like to plant it so that I don't cover this rock. Not sure if that's possible since they are small.

Fish dork - I don't have all my plants settled in my head yet. I know I'll have several mosses. A partial list is Hygro sp purple, anubias nana var gold, Egleria fluctans, Crypt willissi x lucens bronze.. I have some plants coming in this week...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

DONE! I finished my 10g finally. I have yet to put shrimp in there. The mosses will have to grown. I still have some on mosses wrapped around metal lining the back of the tank. I couldn't get the colors to turn out right, but at least you get the general idea.

The grass in the back right corner needs to be replaced with blyxa alberti, which I don't have. What I have now will get to big. The rocks that are wrapped with netting have 8 different mosses. They will grow into little bushes. The big rock on the right is covered in mini riccia. There is a little fern behind the two right front pieces of DW. The front tree on the left has Najas sp 'Roraima'. I think I need to tweak it a little bit. The plant in the back is Staurogyne sp purple. I might move some things around a little as it grows out.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

In this hobby, you are the painter, Tex. Every 'scape you do is washed in so many colors. The greens of the plants, the browns and yellows of the wood and rocks, the black of the substrate, and the flash of red from the fish. I love it.

What mosses are you growing?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. I love all of your tanks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job, TG 
This one looks awesome too. I love those little fish.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Great praise coming from you guys! Y'all do amazing work too! I'm honored to be in your league.

I have so many moss types in there. I'm having fun with moss. I got most of these mosses from AFA. The ones lining the tank will go. I'll put some moss on a few of the bigger rocks as I see how it matures.

My moss list is:
1. Jungermannia pseudocyclop - rose moss
2. Blepharostoma trichophyllum - mini moss rose
3. Fontinalis hypnoids
4. Fissidens fontinalis
5. Fissidens nobilis
6. Fissidens Geppi
7. Taxiphyllum sp. - Flame moss
8. Notocyphus lutescens
9. Mini Xmas Moss
10. Mini Pellia (Riccardia Chamedryfolia)
11. Pottias
12. Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss)


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like the scape. What king of DW do you have there? Where did you get all the cool moss. I haven't heard of some of the species you have listed.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Skrimpy.  I think it's gonna look so different grown in. 

I got most of the mosses at AFA in San Francisco. I called them and asked them what they had. They sent me a pdf complete with pxs. A few I already had.

The DW is manzanita. I got it from Turtle Junkie. I think he gets it from manzanita.com


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that also M3 Colorquarts?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

It's Black Diamond blasting sand. It's a great texture, size and color.


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

Where would you get Black Diamond Blasting Sand from? It sounds so rare and valuable. Black Diamond! hAHHA


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

We have it in our local TSC (Tracfor Supply CO). It's really cheap.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Love the new scape  

And I love the moss list you have... 
Were did you find fissidents and other mosses from? I am making my 14g into a moss tank and the only mosses I got so far are flame, java and taiwan moss. I want fissindents so bad .....


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

AFA has many types of fissidens for sale. They will ship. I bought most of the mosses in this tank from them. They are great.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aqua-forest-aquarium/65783-12-different-types-moss-available-now.html


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Update. Things are beginning to settle down a little. Still have some diatoms, which are fading fast. Hope to use some of the mosses on the grids this weekend in a different project. They will be gone soon. Some of the mosses are beginning to peak out of the netting on the small rocks. The only grid I want in there is the mini pellia. All those on the ground and in the back will be gone. I really like the Najas 'Roraima' tree on the left. I finally tied it on this am. Sorry for the glare on the black glass. The grass in the back right corner will be replaced by Blyxa alberti soon. It's on it's way.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think your tank has a very unique desert-like theme going. I love it, Tex.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

It really does. Really nice tank! For some reason on this tank I want to see a backlight that makes a sunset effect. It just looks like there should be a sunset. Beautiful!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

dj2005 - yep! That's the look I was going for. We took a trip to Big Bend park in TX. It looks so similar. Lots of rocks and yet plants growing right out of them. Such a neat place.

Outlawboss -:hihi: Maybe it's because in the desert the sunsets make such a big statement!


I've got a hair type algae that's trying to move in. I've got to change the light bulbs to lower wattage. I'll begin H2O2 treatments. Also gonna cut back my light duration. My needle valve on my regulator is sticking. That's giving me inconsistent CO2. Gotta address that too. All fixes should help with the algae eradication.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I've got a hair type algae that's trying to move in. I've got to change the light bulbs to lower wattage. I'll begin H2O2 treatments. Also gonna cut back my light duration. My needle valve on my regulator is sticking. That's giving me inconsistent CO2. Gotta address that too. All fixes should help with the algae eradication.


Hey Tex Gal how do you do H2O2 treatment in side the tank? 
I have some brown algae on the edges of my anubias leaves and dwarf sag and on some of my moss it's not even brown it looks black I was wondering if H2O2 will work.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

It will probably kill it. I use a kids medicine dropper from the drug store. I squirt it right on the infected area. I turn the filter off while I do this. I leave it off for 30 min and then turn it back on, do a water change and I'm done. I do this every day until it's dead.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> It will probably kill it. I use a kids medicine dropper from the drug store. I squirt it right on the infected area. I turn the filter off while I do this. I leave it off for 30 min and then turn it back on, do a water change and I'm done. I do this every day until it's dead.


Cool I definitley need to try it because it looks bad, and I can't figure out what the hell it is. One more question probably the most important one, will it harm my CPD shrimp or snails? 
Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Do not squirt it directly on the shrimp or snails. As it oxidizes you are left with water. Many do a water change afterward but I really wonder if it's necessary. H2O2 minus one Oxygen = water. At the same time water changes are good so it can't hurt.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Do not squirt it directly on the shrimp or snails. As it oxidizes you are left with water. Many do a water change afterward but I really wonder if it's necessary. H2O2 minus one Oxygen = water. At the same time water changes are good so it can't hurt.


Thanks for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

PX update. Been having CO2 issues. You'll see the diffuser and tubing are not hooked up. See all the BBA. Hope to get the CO2 issues ironed out soon and then I'll be on my way again!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Just did a H2O2 treatment in this tank to start working on the BBA. I had tiny shrimp everywhere!!! I have bumble bee and the red. They are soooo tiny. If you look close you can also see berried females. The RO water has made all the difference. I have a long way to go with the algae but I'll be patient. Hope to have my CO2 hooked up this coming week again. Thought I'd post some pxs. The actual tank is a mess with algae. Just focus on the shrimp.  Sorry about the px color. I can't get it right. Almost forgot - also found a baby assassin snail! Whoo Hoo!!










See the berried female in the bottom left corner?


















See the teeny tiny one in the block on the log? There are so many that are even smaller than he is.


----------



## suethedino (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome tank! I love CRS. They have such a beautiful coloration!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

These pxs don't do them justice. They are very red and white. These pxs wash them out. They look so cute! I'm having a ball with them all.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, no matter the algae, if your CRS are breeding, you're doing something right.
So cute!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Well, no matter the algae, if your CRS are breeding, you're doing something right.
> So cute!


There must be something about the algae

Are you willing to sell any of your CRS?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm working on the algae. It's retreating quickly with peroxide treatments. 

I've never shipped shrimp before. It's too cold anyway. I want to make sure I have plenty before I get rid of any. I'll probably sell them local first.


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice change, but man the algae is tearing your tank apart.
Tried to increase the co2?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Well that was the issue. I had a regulator problem. I've since been able to get the CO2 going again. Things are beginning to go the other way now. Not enough for me to add more plants yet but I'm getting there. It's just gonna take some time. I'll be patient.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l was wondering if you had a drop checker for the c02?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes. I use drop checkers in all my tanks. I just have the cheap red sea ones. They work just as well and since I like to hide them I don't care that they are not glass.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

hey as long as they work i'm fine l picked one up for 10$ online so join the club.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I was just reading your journal again since my set up is close to yours. I just have some quick questions.... Do you run pressurized co2 on this tank? I have a 10 gallon tank with rcs and pool filter sand and i am running 2x10w 6500k bulbs with reflectors and all i get is algae growing for me. DHG doesnt grow but moss is doing good. My tank sucks and urs looks so good. Hopefully i can get my 10 gallon to look 1/2 has good as this. What are you doing in the tank right now? Also my light fixture says not to go over 28watts. Its the same fixture as yours and you clearly have alot more then that. No problems for you? Also havent seen you around PT much, u still alive? =D Jk


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for not updating this thread. I have been absent from most forums as my life as been absorbed in the remodel. I'm almost done with the remodel so I should be getting this tank back in line. 

Tank is a mess right now due to the remodeling in my house. I had algae since I was not fertilizing, water changes or keeping CO2 filled. I did a massive H2O2 treatment and ended up killing everything in the tank. I've done loads of water changes and cleaning out since then. Some of the mosses I have killed. Others are coming back. I have a ways to go, but am concentrating on my big tank right now. At least right now I have this one clean and alright for the critters.

I have CO2 on this tank. I have aluminum foil on the hood. The bulbs I use are not over 28 watts. They are the U type florescent type so they give off more light and are more efficient but the wattage is around 22 watts each (I think).


----------

